# GENERAL FORUM > CRYPTO-CURRENCY ~ FOREX >  Uhg.... Bitcoin... Timing is everythiing.

## Charlie67

On 9/18 I bought $550 of bitcoin to make an order... because of the amount, it took 3 days to process. Then I went out of town... now I'm out $200 and can't even make my gear purchase without adding more cash... Timing is freaking everything! 



This is Bitcoin's problem... sure cash loses value from inflation or whatnot, but when you wake up with a $10 bill in your hand, when you go to bed that night, you still have $10. Sure, it might not buy as much if inflation hits it, but you still have the $10 bill. That's a far easier problem to accept than it is to wake up with a $10 bill, and later when you reach in your pocket you only have $6 bucks!

I was hoping Cyber Monday might help... nope.

----------


## Fiskevatten

I personally don't believe in Crypto-currency anymore, the hype is there, but the benefit is not for us "common folks".
I have friends who has been in from the start:
- Made their own crypto-currency
- Owned before the hype
- Promoted at start
- Mined from then til now

All of these are more or less rich.

Then I have the people who did the above when the hype started and each and everyone is down 10's of thousands of dollars!
Some miners have kept gaining a little.
Many of them keep investing, hoping to restore what is lost.

I would back off, but there are companies and people who preach the opposite, still haven't found any proof of that for the more new investors - but a lot of proof regarding loss...

----------


## Bio-Active

Buy low and sell high. It is pretty low right now

----------


## Charlie67

> Buy low and sell high. It is pretty low right now


Where were you when I did the exact opposite?? Lol.... Freaking timing. I'm still scared to order anything... 

On a tangent side note, the bond market terrifies me... For those who care:
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/ar...void-recession

----------


## Bio-Active

Im buying right now. I dont think it will drop below 3,500 but we will see

----------


## Charlie67

> Im buying right now. I dont think it will drop below 3,500 but we will see


You were saying? Lol, just messing with you...

So... Including the $240 loss i took, i just bought even more Bitcoin to make a gear order. So a few vials of Test and some Nolva cost me like $570... Hrumph....

----------


## Bio-Active

> You were saying? Lol, just messing with you...
> 
> So... Including the $240 loss i took, i just bought even more bitcoib to make a gear order. So a few vials of Test and some Nolva cost me like $570... Hrumph....


You have to leave that money in there and ride it out. Remember you own the same amount of coin just the value went down, its just like the stock market you have to weather the storm

----------


## Oliver47

So never invest your cash when it is behaving the way bitcoin is behaving now. Don't try to catch a falling knife. Just wait for it to calm down. Buying now is just 100% gambling. Pure luck - and the odds are stacked against you. Reading helps a lot - this resource https://cryptolinks.com/ is well worth bookmarking

----------


## Bio-Active

Right now btc is just starting to grow again. Its fairly safe but btc is just so volatile its always gonna be a risk. I wouldnt invest anything that you are not willing to lose

----------


## Charlie67

For buying things, btc has it's place, but I wouldn't trust in btc as a primary investment. There's safer, and more proven investments. At my age, I have no real investment interest other than preserving my modest lifestyle into retirement and we'll beyond.

----------


## Bio-Active

> For buying things, btc has it's place, but I wouldn't trust in btc as a primary investment. There's safer, and more proven investments. At my age, I have no real investment interest other than preserving my modest lifestyle into retirement and we'll beyond.


Agree I wouldnt invest anymore then your willing to lose

----------


## Frank777

Well, I think, it is possible to invest in Bitcoin and make money on it. It needs knowledge and experience. Recently I've read a post written by one guy, according to it, impatience is the main problem of crypto users. And I agree with him. Personally I always check forecasts and Revain: Bitcoin reviews https://revain.org/projects/bitcoin (this is a source where people share their own experience on Bitcoin) to find out the situation on the market and understand whether it is time to trade or not. By the way, there are many useful sources, guides and books that can help to improve knowledge in this sphere. Another question is how important it is for you and how much you want to use cryptocurrency.

----------


## Bio-Active

Look at btc right now. Its at 11k highest its been in sometime

----------

